# Doctors



## nicki (Sep 12, 2008)

Are there any UK trained orthopaedic surgeons working in Canada?
My husband has worked as an orthopaedic consultant in the UK for 3 years and we are looking into the options of moving to Canada. We have been given conflicting information regarding recognition of qualifications and having to take further exams.
Any advice greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## ottou (Mar 7, 2009)

nicki said:


> Are there any UK trained orthopaedic surgeons working in Canada?
> My husband has worked as an orthopaedic consultant in the UK for 3 years and we are looking into the options of moving to Canada. We have been given conflicting information regarding recognition of qualifications and having to take further exams.
> Any advice greatly appreciated.
> Thanks



From the star . com
Rob Ferguson 
Queen's Park Bureau

Ontario's latest bid to ease the doctor shortage could soon have physicians trained elsewhere getting a "bypass" of their own.

Health Minister George Smitherman will propose legislation later this month aimed at getting more doctors into the province's clinics and hospitals by cutting red tape now standing in the way.

The measures include:

Fast-tracked accreditation for doctors already working in Canada, the United States and other countries with comparable health-care systems.
A new system of "transitional licences" allowing specialists to practise under the supervision of a local specialist in their field for a period of two to five years before they become fully licensed to practice medicine here.
Both measures would end the need for foreign-trained doctors to go through lengthy residency training in Ontario before being licensed, Smitherman said at Toronto General Hospital yesterday.

"We will move quickly to remove remaining barriers," he said, noting details will be worked out over the summer with the College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario, which regulates doctors.

The government is also looking at better supports for foreign-trained doctors seeking accreditation here, including speedier assessments of their abilities and cultural or language training they may need.

As well, foreign-trained physicians who are unlikely to make the grade in Ontario will get help finding other jobs for which they are qualified in the health-care system.

The changes were recommended in a report by Liberal MPP Laurel Broten (Etobicoke-Lakeshore), who is Smitherman's parliamentary assistant.

"This is a total change in the way we do things," she told reporters.

"We need to do a quicker job on the assessments and we need to limit the time period where we observe and supervise and help people complete the rest of those requirements. And you do that by focusing on individual cases and individualized support."

The Ontario Medical Association, which represents doctors in negotiations with the government, said it supports bringing more foreign-trained doctors into Ontario "so long as they are adequately trained and properly assessed." 

The changes were applauded by Dr. Robert Bell, an orthopedic surgeon who is chief executive of the University Health Network.

"It doesn't make sense," he said, to have doctors from elsewhere in Canada, the U.S., Britain, Australia or New Zealand with excellent medical education systems jump through hoops to get licensed.

More than 5,000 internationally trained doctors are now treating patients in Ontario, representing about one-quarter of the physicians actively working in the province.


----------



## lululimey (Mar 20, 2009)

the information pasted above is old -
George Smitherman hasn't been MOH for some time now. He was an Ontario Provincial appointee -not Federal
Contact the Ministry of Health in the Province you wish to apply to. 
There are many, many Overseas trained Medical Doctors in Ontario driving Cabs and the luckier ones are working as assistants (newly invented position)
to Canadian licensed physicians.
There will be licensing exams and political hurdles to overcome.
There is a pretty powerful home- grown lobby group as I understand and basically law requires they hire a licensed Canadian doctor first. 
But please check thoroughly before you make any moves.


----------

